# Old School Pioneer GM-H120 Four (4) Channel Amp Made In The USA



## mizatt32 (Sep 10, 2010)

My amp for sale 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Old-School-...865?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c51a289b1


----------

